# fuel pump problems?



## debcull (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a 1995 nissan bluebird (altima) in australia. my husband changed the fuel filter yesterday and it was working great. today it was hard starting and when it did it was shuddering and bucking like mad. no power to it hardly at all. and died going up a hill and wouldnt restart. got it home he checked everything out again cant find anything wrong. started it it ran fine again . then went back out and drove it again and it did the samething as earlier just died and wouldnt restart till it sat for a while.he has ordered a new fuel pump and will be putting it in tomorrow. anyone have any ideas if that is what it is. he did pull the line off the filter and had me turn the ignition on and fuel was coming out full stream.it has 241,589 kilometres on it.he does know what he is doing he just rebuilt the engine and gear box on his car. but this one has him stumped.
debcull


----------



## maxpowers (Jan 7, 2009)

did changing out the fuel pump fix the problem? I'm having similar problems myself and wondering if that worked.


----------

